# Einschüchterungsfalle software-heute.de auf Besucherfang



## dvill (29 Januar 2010)

Lauert bei Adwords z.B. für "Open Office"


> iNet Online
> Wüstenhöfenerstr. 5a
> 21255 Wistedt
> Kontakt: [email protected]


openoffice.download-sharewares.de


----------



## Antiscammer (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle software-heute.de auf Besucherfang*

Da sicherlich schon bald die ersten Betroffenen der Abzockseite dies lesen werden, hier gleich schon mal eine Aufstellung der wichtigsten Tipps. Vor dem Posten einer neuen Frage bitte erst die Tipps in den verlinkten Artikeln lesen.

Du bist nicht der erste Betroffene, diese Art von Abzockfallen gibt es jetzt seit über 4 Jahren. Die Fallen werden von verschiedenen Banden betrieben, arbeiten aber allesamt nach demselben Schema. Du wurdest mit einem Köder angelockt, und es wird nun mit bösen Rechnungen und Mahnungen versucht, Dir einen angeblich bestehenden kostenpflichtigen Vertrag zu unterstellen. Diesen gibt es jedoch tatsächlich gar nicht.

Panik ist daher unbegründet.
Als erstes hole Dir eine Tasse Tee oder Kaffee o.a. 

Dann lies erst einmal in aller Ruhe das hier:
Info-Artikel Abzockfallen

Dann guck Dir vielleicht mal ein paar Videos von Katzenjens an.
Die Videos von Katzenjens

Also. Spätestens jetzt solltest Du wissen:
*Bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kommt kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Es entsteht keine Kostenpflicht.*

Was macht man jetzt? 
Andere Frage: Muss man überhaupt was machen? Muss man reagieren?
Eigentlich nicht. Lies dazu mal das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer den Ball flachhält und auf den Schwachsinn nicht reagiert, der kann sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht. Selbst wenn: dann gibt es immer noch 1001 Möglichkeiten, sich zu wehren. Und zwar auch dann, wenn man bisher gar nicht reagiert hatte.

Wer dagegen anfängt, Briefe oder Mails an den Abzockern zu schreiben, kriegt genauso viele Mahnungen (oder vielleicht sogar ein, zwei mehr). Meistens sind es 5-10 Mahnungen, selten mehr, aber genau lässt sich das nicht voraussagen. Darunter auch Schreiben von frechen Anwälten oder Inkassobüros. Tut nichts zur Sache. Lasst Euch nicht einschüchtern. 

Auch die Verbraucherzentrale sagt:
InternetText


> Die Behauptungen der Firmen und die rechtlichen Ausführungen sind falsch und irreführend.
> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!*
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!



Die Abzocker leben von den 10-30 % Opfern, die sich einschüchtern lassen und zahlen. Der Rest wird nie verklagt, und nach ein paar Mahnungen schläft das Kasperletheater einfach von selbst ein.

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide - so funktioniert das Drohtheater:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiU58fYCHfo"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck[/ame]

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was kann ich gegen die Abzocker tun?

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-um-den-betreibern-das-handwerk-zu-legen.html


----------



## peter999 (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle software-heute.de auf Besucherfang*

Na dann eben so:

über das Impressum von software-heute kommst du auf den Namen des Geschäftsführer und den Sitz des "Unternehmens".
Und Tante Gugl sagt Dir nach Eingabe des Namens und des Ortes, dass der GF kein Neuling ist.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle software-heute.de auf Besucherfang*

Wer mit Softwarelinks schummelt macht heute i. d. R. auch in Outlets rum. In diesem Fall hier sei vor *retimex.com* gewarnt!


----------



## Eniac (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle software-heute.de auf Besucherfang*

Weitere domain: *softwareheute.de* (noch keine Inhalte)



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer mit Softwarelinks schummelt macht heute i. d. R. auch in Outlets rum.



Siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...deutscher-fabrikverkauf-auf-besucherfang.html 

Abofallen-Domains dazu:

- *lieferantenkontakte.de*
- *lieferantenkontakte.com*
- *retimex.de*
- *retimex.com*
- *grosshandel-import.de* (Weiterleitung auf retimex.com)

Eintrag in firmenwisssen.de zu RETIMEX 

Scheint lt. google früher wohl so ein Import-Export-Laden gewesen zu sein. Lief vermutlich nicht so gut und wurde daher in eine Abofalle umgewandelt. 


Eniac


----------



## Eniac (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle software-heute.de auf Besucherfang*

Die waren hier auch schon auffällig mit *extreme-downloads.net/.de*: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/58793-rechnung-von-extreme-downloads-de.html

Weitere "Fabrikverkäufe":

- *restpostenfirma.de*
- *der-restposten-blog.de*
- *fabrikverkauf-finder.de*

Kinofilm-downloads von zweifelhafter Legalität sind auch noch im Angebot:

- *kinofilme-downloaden-online.de*


Eniac


----------



## Teleton (29 Januar 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle software-heute.de auf Besucherfang*

Machen die sich nichtmal mehr die Mühe eine Widerrufsbelehrung während des Bestellvorganges zu erwähnen oder kommt da noch was nach der Anmeldung z.B. per E-Mail?


----------

